# CPS Membership - Gold vs Platinum



## tiger82 (Aug 24, 2012)

I didn't realize I've qualified for CPS platinum and have been a gold member. Any thoughts on upgrading from Gold to Platinum? The 6 clean and check coupons are the big plus as Canon's service has been great in maintaining my cameras but I'd like to keep my 200 f/2L, 100 f/2.8L Macro, 8-15 f/4L, and 70-200 f/2.8L maintained annually as well. Is the extra $400 cost worth it? Can I rotate my equipment maintenance around the 2 free clean and check I get with Gold?


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 24, 2012)

Eh, Gold's plenty good enough for me. Just make sure your gear is insured, then get a Gold membership and you're ready to roll.


----------



## bornshooter (Aug 24, 2012)

i need to buy one more lens to qualify for membership but which lens will it be loli have at the moment
canon 5d mk3
canon 5d mk2
canon 24-70 L
canon 70-200 f2.8 L is usm mk2 
recommend me a lens but under £1000


----------



## penywisexx (Aug 24, 2012)

I'd go for the 50mm 1.4, it's an affordable lens and will compliment your 24-70 and 70-200 quite well.


----------



## bornshooter (Aug 24, 2012)

penywisexx said:


> I'd go for the 50mm 1.4, it's an affordable lens and will compliment your 24-70 and 70-200 quite well.


any idea if i added that to the collection what cps membership i would qualify for ?i would like gold for sure


----------



## iaind (Aug 24, 2012)

bornshooter said:


> i need to buy one more lens to qualify for membership but which lens will it be loli have at the moment
> canon 5d mk3
> canon 5d mk2
> canon 24-70 L
> ...



100 2.8L IS Macro 

This will give you Gold membership in Europe


----------



## bornshooter (Aug 24, 2012)

iaind said:


> bornshooter said:
> 
> 
> > i need to buy one more lens to qualify for membership but which lens will it be loli have at the moment
> ...


----------



## curtisnull (Aug 24, 2012)

I have been considering upgrading. I just called CPS a couple of days ago about how it works since my renew date is March 2013. Basically when you upgrade before your next renew date you get to keep the 2 clean & checks from the Gold and get an additional 6 with the Platinum. Your new renew date is one year from the day you upgrade.


----------



## Bosman (Aug 25, 2012)

Well the Gold is enough for me and i could be platinum but to send all my gear in cost a couple hundred alone. The nice thing is the turn around for gold or platinum is ridiculously fast. I have 3 bodies so even if one went down its no prob thus for me gold is enough. The other thing to note. When your bodies are getting ol it may be a good time to upgrade to platinum as the repair is about half price with platinum service too.


----------



## tiger82 (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm 10 minutes from the Canon Factory Service Center and I've never shipped anything and I always get my gear back in 1-3 days so I have no idea about shipping costs or being without any of my gear for more than 3 days. Canon is very accommodating with drop-offs.


----------



## pwp (Aug 25, 2012)

It probably depends on the subtle differences found between CPS centres on different parts of the planet. Your local CPS personnel will read the rules slightly differently wherever you go. 

Platinum or Gold, friendship goes a mile towards gold-plating your relationship with your CPS. If you foster an accommodating, appreciative and friendly relationship with your CPS rep, those qualities will be reciprocated in spades over time. 

-PW


----------



## moonwell (Aug 26, 2012)

curtisnull said:


> Basically when you upgrade before your next renew date you get to keep the 2 clean & checks from the Gold and get an additional 6 with the Platinum. Your new renew date is one year from the day you upgrade.


Thanks! I was just wondering the same thing about upgrading before the current year was up.


----------



## luoto (Aug 26, 2012)

Are these again privileges only for US CPS members? Don't see anything on the EU CPS pages I checked


----------



## Bosman (Aug 26, 2012)

tiger82 said:


> I'm 10 minutes from the Canon Factory Service Center and I've never shipped anything and I always get my gear back in 1-3 days so I have no idea about shipping costs or being without any of my gear for more than 3 days. Canon is very accommodating with drop-offs.


I dream of being able to do a quick drive to a service center but Canon doesn't care about Michigan. I would have all my bodies and lenses calibrated at the same time too.


----------



## iaind (Aug 26, 2012)

luoto said:


> Are these again privileges only for US CPS members? Don't see anything on the EU CPS pages I checked



CPS Europe has different scheme. 
Membership levels depend on how may Pro bodies 5D up and number of L series or equivalent lenses you have.


----------



## distant.star (Aug 26, 2012)

.
The EF 17-40L gives you something you don't already have.




bornshooter said:


> i need to buy one more lens to qualify for membership but which lens will it be loli have at the moment
> canon 5d mk3
> canon 5d mk2
> canon 24-70 L
> ...


----------



## pwp (Aug 29, 2012)

Yep, add the L17-40 to your kit and you have a body/lens combination that you'd be likely to find in a good percentage of professional photographers on the planet. It's a classic/core set that enables you to take on just about anything. In my experience CPS membership is Gold!

-PW


----------



## moonwell (Aug 30, 2012)

Just upgraded from Gold to Platinum. For those wondering, the "Platinum Member Gift" was the ThinkTank Artificial Intelligence 15 V2.0 (15" laptop bag) and the Cable Management 30, both with the Canon and CPS logos embroidered.


----------

